# Applying paste wax indoors?



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

Can you apply paste wax in doors?

The can says use in a well ventilated area, so I'm thinking the answer is probably no, but I am curious what other opinions are? I know growing up my parents would periodically wax the hardwood floors in our house, and that was obviously done indoors, so I'm wondering how much of a risk it would be?

The total finish is a couple coats of orange shellac on walnut, followed by some wiping varnish. Both finishes applied so far are evaporative and I had no issues applying in my 40'ish degree garage, they just took longer to dry. However, I don't really want to apply wax on a 40 degree board and try to rub that out on the piece, which is why I am curious about putting the final coat on indoors.

Or as an alternative, how quickly do the vapors dissipate? Could I bring the pieces in, let them warm up for a day, apply the wax to 1 board at a time(it's not glued up yet), and then bring them back inside after?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's crazy, I don't believe I've every applied wax outdoors. Of all the things to worry about I think the fumes off paste wax is about as mild as you can get. The company must be from California.


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> That's crazy, I don't believe I've every applied wax outdoors. Of all the things to worry about I think the fumes off paste wax is about as mild as you can get. The company must be from California.


That's what I was thinking too, but then I figured I'd check the can and noticed ventilation listed as one of the precautions.

Also realized I didn't specify the specific wax, it's Liberon bison black wax


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never used that wax before. I'm guessing from the description it is similar to Bri-wax. It's a pigmented wax intended to be put on raw wood as a finish rather than a polish. You might be better off with Johnson's Paste Wax.


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

The wax works fine and adhere's to the varnish without issue. I'm not going for a high gloss finish, I just discovered when I was doing test pieces for the finish that I very much prefer the "feel" of the wax over the plain varnish. Visually there isn't a big difference in the way it looked without the wax, but I just liked the wax better.

I'm actually working on the lid of a large box right now. The rest of the box is already finished and sitting in my living room(lidless), so at this point changing out the wax isn't really an option as I want to keep the lid and base matched(the same jar of shellac and varnish were used on both pieces).


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Like I said I don't have any experience with the bison wax. I did try Bri-wax on a film finish one time and didn't like the results. The solvents in the wax seem to soften the finish. That's what worried me. If you have been testing it then you should be good to go then.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

There is no more danger from wax than from any oil based finish. The thinner/solvent in paste wax is generally mineral spirits. The mineral spirits, or any other solvent, evaporates away very quickly.

On another point. Oil based finishes should not have wax applied to them unless the finish is fully cured. Oil based finishes take 4--6 weeks to cure. Applied too early can cause the finish to not cure completely.


----------



## Stever170 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have used Johnson paste wax indoors . There is a strong petroleum Oder that lingers for 12-24 hours . I use it annually on my bathroom vanity. Other than the Oder I have never had any health issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Nick Sandmann said:


> Can you apply paste wax in doors?
> 
> The can says use in a well ventilated area, so I'm thinking the answer is probably no, but I am curious what other opinions are? I know growing up my parents would periodically wax the hardwood floors in our house, and that was obviously done indoors, so I'm wondering how much of a risk it would be?
> 
> ...


How would you apply paste wax to wood floors if you did not do it indoors? Would you move your wood furniture outside before waxing it?

Paste was has been applied indoors as long as paste was has been made. Have you ever seen Johnson's Past Was For Floors?

Do Not Use Indoors is just a BS statement that someone put on the can to please the EPA.

George


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

Its getting cold here I apply my wax indoors.o issues. BTW Liberon products are all over the place this side of the pond. Ive seen that brand of wax here before. Havent used it, but seen it.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Nick Sandmann said:


> That's what I was thinking too, but then I figured I'd check the can and noticed ventilation listed as one of the precautions.
> 
> Also realized I didn't specify the specific wax, it's Liberon bison black wax


You can use the Liberon wax indoors with no problems. It doesnt contain really harsh aromatic solvents, and drys in about 20 minutes and ready to buff. 

We have a can in our shop that was shipped to us with some furniture from Italy that they wanted applied and shown at the furniture market in Vegas. Its pretty good stuff.


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for the input, and reassurance that I wasn't crazy 

Now to just get a few coats of wax on it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick Sandmann said:


> Thank you for the input, and reassurance that I wasn't crazy
> 
> Now to just get a few coats of wax on it.


Be sure to use your air supplied respirator. :laughing:


----------

